# Prints by Hildred Goodwine



## Louise (Apr 16, 2008)

I am trying to find some where that i can order the prints, that were done by Hildred Goldwine several years ago. At one time i know that they could be ordered from amha. They no longer have them. I am also not sure how many prints were available. If anyone has any they would like to sell i would be interested in hearing from you. Appreciate any help .

THANKS IN ADVANCE

Louise


----------



## tnovak (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to get Christmas cards by Hildred Goodwine many years ago from Leanin' Tree. I saved many just because I liked them so much-got me a shoebox of pretty cards!-she's a wonderful painter!!!!!!! Don't know where you'd get prints, I'd be interested to know also.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 16, 2008)

Louise said:


> I am trying to find some where that i can order the prints, that were done by Hildred Goldwine several years ago.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> Louise



Just do a google search typing Hildred Goldwine prints. You will get some results.






Carol


----------



## Louise (Apr 16, 2008)

Carol,

I tried doing a goggle search but came up with nothing, that tells me about the miniature prints that she had done from a private collection of Sligo Miniature Horse Farm. At one time they were available from AMHA.

Do you have any other advice you can offer me. I have tried to get more info from AMHA but not having much luck. I'm not sure if there were three or four prints.I do know that one of them was calledThe Befuddled Farrier

lLouise


----------



## Robin1 (Apr 17, 2008)

When AMHA had them there were two. The one with the farrier standing lookind down on the mini confused, the other was Bathtime with a bucket spilled and a horse playing with a towl. I had both for several years then finally got them matted and framed.

Robin


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a few of her postcards. My favorite is the girl laying on her horse's back while she reads a letter. I too would be interested in any showing miniatures.


----------



## Doffy (Apr 20, 2008)

I am bumping this back up as i would also like to be able to purchase these. Please someone must have info on where we can purchase them.

thanks

Doffy


----------

